# Boss straight blade plow extensions



## dfcarlso (May 5, 2011)

I'm selling a set of almost new set of straight blade extensions(minus the fading). I bought a DXT and these are just taking up space now. I believe they're ~$900 new, but I'd part ways for $525. I have all of the hardware and brackets, but you'll probably want to replace all the nuts and bolts.

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/pts/d/boss-snow-plow-wings/6459488779.html

I'm located in Fairfield County CT


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not familiar with boss plows, but can't you put them on your new plow?


----------



## dfcarlso (May 5, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm not familiar with boss plows, but can't you put them on your new plow?


Unfortunately, no. The newer Boss v-plows have taller blades. I'm sure I can fabricate them on and have top lines that do not match, but the v-blade is efficient enough.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Gotcha. Good luck on the sale


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Too bad you're not closer. I've been looking for a used set for one of our backup flat top plows.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Now you need a set of DXT extensions


----------

